# Two pairs of female degus - SURREY



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

PAIR ONE
Contact/organisation details: I am fostering for Furry Friends in Old Coulsdon. Please PM me on here or call Emma on 020 8407 1080 or 0797 356 9371. We recommend calling us as we can't always check our emails daily.
Does the animal have rescue back up?: Yes for their whole lives.
Location: Caterham/Old Coulsdon SURREY
These gorgeous (if not a little tubby) degus are looking for a home together. They are approx. 2 years old and came from a woman who was asked to look after them for her friend. The friend would not take the degus back and she did not want to keep them. These girls were lucky that she found us as they were going to be set free as no other rescue could help.

The tubbiest girl is very curious and friendly and such a poser! Her sister is quieter but still just as sweet.

















PAIR 2
These girls were brought for an 8 year old child, but the child simply did not have time to look after them.

They are both friendly and really sweet girls. They are 1 years old.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

All degus still here


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

These 2 pairs were bonded together and found a home as a 4


----------

